# I don't feel like seeing her at court...Plus I have a question



## donewithit11 (Oct 18, 2017)

Tuesday is the court hearing for the temporary restraining order and well I'm scared to go just because I don't feel like seeing her and hearing all the lies and bs fly out of her mouth. Mainly because I have had love for this woman and the stuff she wrote about me in her statements is god awful. Not sure I can handle all these blows she has been giving me and I fear the ugly dragon is going to try to set me on fire in the court room. I do have proof that what she wrote in the statement was lies and doesn't match up to what the police report says so there is that. But still I really don't want to phucking see her. 

Also I have a question she filed for divorce on Oct 6th. How long does it take to get served papers? none of us asking for anything and have no kids.


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

donewithit11 said:


> Tuesday is the court hearing for the temporary restraining order and well I'm scared to go just because I don't feel like seeing her and hearing all the lies and bs fly out of her mouth. Mainly because I have had love for this woman and the stuff she wrote about me in her statements is god awful. Not sure I can handle all these blows she has been giving me and I fear the ugly dragon is going to try to set me on fire in the court room. I do have proof that what she wrote in the statement was lies and doesn't match up to what the police report says so there is that. But still I really don't want to phucking see her.
> 
> Also I have a question she filed for divorce on Oct 6th. How long does it take to get served papers? none of us asking for anything and have no kids.


You'll probably get served at the courthouse before the hearing. She gonna want to rattle you and get you distracted before the hearing.


----------



## donewithit11 (Oct 18, 2017)

That's what I was thinking. I'm never getting married again!


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

donewithit11 said:


> That's what I was thinking. I'm never getting married again!


*Never say “never!”

Just get rid of this unfortunate part of your life, allow your heart to adequately heal, then hopefully you’ll meet another woman who will simply love you for the man you are!*


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

I think you should go, be a man that you would admire, don't back down from stressful situations. Meet problems head on.

Jmo


----------



## donewithit11 (Oct 18, 2017)

Well I'm not a man but I do have a nasty soon to be ex wife. I guess I could **** it up lol but yeah I just don't feel like seeing her. But I know what needs to be done. Just sucks that it has come to this when it could of all been avoided.


----------



## donewithit11 (Oct 18, 2017)

@Evinrude58 Thank you I needed that. It really made me think and keep my head held high no matter what or who tries to drag me down. Again thank you


----------



## Osito79 (Oct 22, 2017)

I Went Thru The Same Thing, The Judge Will Ask Her First About The Incidents, So Let Her Talk, She Will Trip Up In Her Own Lies Like My Wife Did. What Ever Evidence You Got...Take It, Anything Will Help. Just Awnser The Judges Questions And Stick To The Truth And You Will Do Fine, Thats What I Did And The Judge Dropped It. Good Luck And Will Pray For You.


----------

